# Compatability



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I recently bought a Micro-Scalextric set from a guy in England. It has snap together track. Is this track compatable with any other track (ie. Tomy, Tyco, AFX)? I'm a lock & joiner guy, so I have no clue.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Doughtfull


----------

